

From first timer to funded - valuing validation - sharpshoot
http://localglobe.blogspot.com/2008/07/from-first-timer-to-funded-valuing.html

======
pedalpete
I commented on the blog, but really my comment probably belongs here.

This is a great advertisement for SeedCamp, but I find it strange that
SeedCamp/Y-Combinator/TechStars focus on people with ideas, pre-launch.

Is there anything like this availble to first time bootstrappers who have just
gone and gotten it done? Build/Launch/Revise - but it would be great to have
access to these kinds of resources - lots of knowledge and a bit of money.

Seems to me that once you've got a product out there, it's difficult to get
small amounts of money to keep things going, and the publicity that YC etc.
provide is unbeatable.

------
sanj
I think that looking to 'validation' from investors demonstrates some level of
insecurity about your idea.

And it leaves power in the hands of investors.

Don't believe for a moment that all investments were good idea (obligatory
pets.com reference here).

There's power in looking for validation elsewhere: users, competition, press.
If you get it from there, the investment will follow.

------
DenisM
the whole article is just one very long advertising for seedcamp

~~~
morland
Sure, it promotes Seedcamp, in the same way it promotes YC or TechStars. These
programs are increasingly the smartest way for first-time founders to get off
the ground with their ideas. Plus, at least here in Europe, there's still a
huge group of talented hackers who don't know about them, so spreading the
word is no less important today than a couple years ago.

Full disclosure: I work for Seedcamp.

~~~
DenisM
It's cool, I wasn't jumping on you :-) I was just summarizing the content.

